# Suzuki df25



## GraySkimmer (Feb 17, 2019)

Was curious if it’s worth installing a water pressure gauge? I have a jack plate installed and would like to know if Adequate water is getting to the head. Anyone else with a Suzuki motor chime in?


----------



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

GraySkimmer said:


> Was curious if it’s worth installing a water pressure gauge? I have a jack plate installed and would like to know if Adequate water is getting to the head. Anyone else with a Suzuki motor chime in?


Take a look at the pee stream.


----------



## GraySkimmer (Feb 17, 2019)

@troutozark That’s what I’ve been doing. Not a big deal on a 14’ skiff, but still gotta can’t my neck, lol.


----------



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

GraySkimmer said:


> @troutozark That’s what I’ve been doing. Not a big deal on a 14’ skiff, but still gotta can’t my neck, lol.


Doesn’t that motor have an overheat buzzer?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Make a point of doing a search for "water pressure gauge" on this site - lots there.

Me, I won't rig a skiff without one, period -they're that important in my opinion... and for anyone with a jacker - super important since with a jacker you can raise most motors high enough that your water pick up won't work... 

No water -no motor... If you wait until your "buzzer" goes off - it might just be too late... Me, I don't like jack plates and won't install one - and I still think a water pressure gauge is important since I run a lot at night where you just might pick up a plastic bag around your lower unit and burn up your motor before that warning alarm goes off....


----------



## GraySkimmer (Feb 17, 2019)

troutozark said:


> Doesn’t that motor have an overheat buzzer?


It does have a buzzer and lights. It will go into limp mode if it over heats and no water is getting to the power head.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Guys, he is asking if anyone has his particular outboard with a water pressure gauge. Not all outboards are compatible with a gauge. There are low pressure high volume and high pressure low volume cooling systems. For example, my Yamaha 70 2 stroke is a low pressure high volume system so even on a 10psi gauge it barely registers 1-2psi at WOT. 
As far as watching the piss stream or waiting for a hot horn, if a water pressure gauge works with his motor it would be much better to look down at the dash instead of turning around or waiting on the temperature alarm and limp mode...


----------

